# Awesome trade unboxing video!



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Several weeks ago SmilingFury and I decided to do a trade. It's seemed like time was in slow motion, but today I finally found a package at my front door. Here's the unboxing video. Enjoy.






I have to say, this is one of the best hauls I've ever seen on here. Thanks again, SF. TRADES RULE!


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Man, The Possibilities Are Endless! 
How Generous Of Smilingfury To Send So Much Stuff, Especially That Gorgeous Natural And The Band Materials. 
Definitely Post Pictures Of What You Make From That!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

:what: :what: ???? :screwy: LOL


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

ahhhhhhhhhhhh cant stop laughing so cool thanks you made my day

cheers


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Man I need to start doing more trades! You lucky fuck you! Man enjoy that package.


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

I couldn't stop laughing, you made my day. If you want some more dirt from New York, contact me any day. Lol


----------



## SkullsFB (Jul 7, 2014)

Nice trade love it


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

You got me man! Hilarious! I loved it.


----------



## OTT Kinetic Rock (Jun 29, 2014)

Fertile soil and a gift from the heart.

Well received..

Postage was over the top though.. (Government has a high cost, but four weeks was fairly fast)


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Thank you for a great laugh. Trades rule!


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Hehehehe.... Well done Blake! Well done.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Legit trade right there.  
Thank you Jaxy, for taking the time to highlight the finest shining glory of a package SSF has ever seen!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks he sent only the specimen and the second package on the way LOL.. anyway hard to beat his generosity.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

If you don't come up with something as good or better you are going to be SO behind on points! :aahhhh:


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for checking in, everyone. I appreciate all the support. SmilingFury has set a high bar. I can only hope that my end of the trade lives up to his expectations. :bowdown:


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't know man...it's gonna be tough to top that meat thermometer.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

That was awesome! Best trade ever!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

:rolling:


----------



## justin9900 (Mar 4, 2014)

hahahahahahahahaha


----------

